# Caption This...



## mr mac (Dec 3, 2009)

This is a picture I took of my youngest (in the foreground) and my wife and youngest daughter.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 3, 2009)

Time to hibernate!!!!!!


----------



## mr mac (Dec 3, 2009)

There's a snowball...


----------



## big bob (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm Gettin Nothin for Christmas.....


----------



## werdwolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Some combination of OH ****! and or you're so grounded.


----------



## pepeskitty (Dec 3, 2009)

My first thought was "Hey Sis,  look at this."


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 3, 2009)

About to Get Hot Here...


----------



## mr mac (Dec 3, 2009)

Old enough to know better, still young enough to not care!


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 3, 2009)

After being told by the University of Florida that he'd never live up to the unrealistic expectations set by Tim Tebow, Little Billy Mac now lives under bridges throwing anything and everything he can at passerby's. Therefore giving Urban Meyer a big f&^k you in his own little way.

As a side note, every one of his throws has hit their mark.


----------



## scrapiron (Dec 3, 2009)

DANG! Just to the left.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 3, 2009)

Kid has a GREAT arm!


----------



## chrisr (Dec 3, 2009)

"I'll teach you to take the last piece of brisket!"


----------



## morkdach (Dec 3, 2009)

Dad did it


----------



## newb (Dec 3, 2009)

D A N G !  Missed again...I bet the Baltimore Orioles will sign me though.



captions aside - sweet pic!


----------



## herkysprings (Dec 3, 2009)

Putting the toilet seat down isn't going to help anyone here, now.


----------



## hdsmoke (Dec 3, 2009)

JUUUUST a bit outside!

For all you Major League (me) and Bob Uecker fans!  haha great movie.  Might have to watch it tonight now.


----------



## gnubee (Dec 3, 2009)

Why they found little Timmy laying sitting under the bridge muttering Wha happened? Where am I? Over and over to himself.


----------



## alx (Dec 3, 2009)

Touching moment......


----------



## mr mac (Dec 3, 2009)

Thankfully there's a garbage can right next to me.  It saved me from having to dry out my compter!


----------



## eman (Dec 3, 2009)

Whippin!  I AINT SCARED A NO WHIPPIN!
_There's a snowball...
_


----------



## blue (Dec 3, 2009)

Stay on Target...Stay on Target...


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 3, 2009)

strike one


----------



## okie joe (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh Yea,,,Right on target,,,and wait for it.....Sweet.


----------



## mr mac (Dec 4, 2009)

You guys are some funny people (Yeah, I know...looks ain't everything!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 4, 2009)

Great follow thru with the pitching arm - is he as fast on his feet as he needs to be? My mom never did chase me - she always said " you are gonna have to sleep sometime" LOL


----------



## mr mac (Dec 4, 2009)

It was really kind of humerous (now, at least). 

Jake tagged his sister (Kennedy) right in the back of her 'huge melon' (his words) just about the time my wife turned to say something to me. She caught a face full of ice and snow. Jake, being the smart lad I raised him to be, attempted to run. Attempted. He turned in my direction, slipped on the ice and fell into me, knocking me down. I had to try and save the camera from destruction in the river below so I actually wound up on top of him pinning him to the bridge deck. Unfortunate to be pinned down by a 240 pound guy with two very upset women (who, somehow had _great_ traction) heading towards him with great speed and purpose.

By the time I could even think of moving to allow my youngest to run and live yet another day, the females pounced on him while he was still prostrate. Unfortunate. As I was doing my best to convince the irate females of my innocence (sorry, Son, it's every man for himself at this point), they continued after him with a singular purpose, make him suffer. I love you, Son.

When I finally broke away my poor son had, probably a good estimate here, no less than two pounds of snow crammed down his pants (yes, Virginia, front and back) and Kennedy had two hands full of snow grinding into his face like a made chef rubbing a huge pork butt (her words for _his_ head) and his face was as red as a baboons butt shining in the hot sun! 

To date I have still not been pardoned for my part in this whole affair (I didn't stop him) and even bringing it up and letting the Mrs (I love you, Dear) read this only stirs up the emotions like a hornets' nest. I feel, however, that some day, when I least expect it, retribution will come. Until that day, man, that was funny!

Thanks for all the great captions!

Mac


----------



## smokeon (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope the Matrix reboots in 3..... 2..... 1......


----------



## gnubee (Dec 4, 2009)

Gee Mom it was a Freudian slip!


----------



## smokeon (Dec 7, 2009)

"Too close for missiles.  Switching to guns."


----------



## carpetride (Dec 7, 2009)

Catch!

Very funny pic


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 7, 2009)

Incoming!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How long fer that boy could sit down?


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

I think every brother should pelt his sister in the mellon with at least one or two snowballs... get em kid get em.


----------

